# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Χαλασμενη tv Hitachi

## nikoskourtis

Εχω μια τηλεοραση Hitachi 17" και καποια στιγμη ενω δουλευε εσβησε μονη της. Οτι κι αν εκανα δεν ανοιγε παρολο που προσπαθησα αρκετες μερες. Την εβαλα στην αποθηκη και μετα απο 1 εξαμηνο την εβαλα στην πριζα και αναψε αμεσως, κανονικοτατα. Λειτουργησε αρκετους μηνες ωσπου παλι τα ιδια. Εκλεισε και δεν ανοιγει. Την ανοιξα και δε βλεπω κατι καμενο. Η ταση περναει απ το διακοπτη αρα δεν ειναι χαλασμενος. Τι μπορει να γινεται;
Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων!

----------


## musicpower

κατά πρώτον κοίτα μήπως έχει ψυχρές κολλήσεις. μετά κοίτα αν έχει τάση στο τρανζίστορ του τροφοδοτικού και πόση έχει.κοίτα αυτά και θα σου πω μετά τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι.πολλές φορες είναι και η πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό. πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα φιλε

----------


## nikoskourtis

230 Volt ειναι η ταση στο transistor  Vbc=Vbe=230  
    *.........* c
    *......*       
    *..*
 b * 
    *     
    *..*
    *.....*
    *.........*   e

Δε βλεπω ψυχρες κολλησεις. Τι να κανω απο δω και περα;[/img]

----------


## electron

Εκτός από την περίπτωση του τροφοδοτικού η βλάβη πιθανόν να εντοπίζεται και στην βαθμίδα υψηλής με κύριο ύποπτο τον μ/σ υψηλής.Επίσης κάνε ένα έλεγχο στους πυκνωτές γύρω απο την υψηλή.

----------


## musicpower

exi dikio o electron kita afta ke pes mas.ipsili sikoni o metasximatistis?

----------


## nikoskourtis

Και πως καταλαβαινω αν σηκωνει υψηλη ταση ο μετασχηματιστης;

----------


## electron

Καταρχήν όταν δεν υπάρχει υψηλή δεν υπάρχει εικόνα αλλα και όλες οι λοιτουργίες της τηλεορασης νεκρώνουν,ίσως εκτός από την ένδειξη stand by.Το θέμα ειναι να εντοπίσεις αν το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από τον ίδιο τον μ/σ ή από κάποιον πυκνωτή που βρίσκεται γυρω απ αυτόν ή ακόμα και από το τρανζίστορ υψηλής.Φυσικά για όλα αυτά θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ειχες το σχέδιο της τηλεόρασης μιας και για να εντοπίσεις μια τέτοια βλάβη χωρίς αυτό απαιτει να έχεις μια σχετική εμπειρία.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Μαλλον δεν προσεξες τι ειπα στην αρχη ή δεν το διευκρινησα εγω. Η τηλεοραση οταν τη βαζω στη μπριζα με πατημενο απο πριν το μπουτον του διακοπτη κανει ενα "τσικ" σε κατι πηνεια που εχει αμεσως μετα το διακοπτη (που σημαινει οτι τροφοδοτουνται) και τιποτα αλλο. Δηλαδη δεν αναβει ουτε το ενδεικτικο λαμπακι, ουτε ηχος βγαινει, ουτε εικονα. Ειναι εντελως νεκρη σα να μην της δινω ταση. Μονο τα πηνεια στην αρχη τροφοδοτουνται (ακουγεται το "τσικ" που ειπα). Οπως ειπα και στην αρχη, την ειχαμε βαλει στην αποθηκη για ενα διαστημα (αφου δε δουλευε) και καποια στιγμη την εβαλα στην πριζα τυχαια και δουλεψε κανονικα για κανενα μηνα. Μετα ξανασταματησε. Αυτο δε λεει κατι;

----------


## electron

Αυτό που λές εμένα με πάει σε προβληματικό μ/σ υψηλής παρά σε κάτι άλλο,χωρίς βέβαια να ειναι απόλυτα αυτό έτσι;

----------


## Μανιώτης Δημήτρης

Αν ημουνα στη θέση σου το πρώτο πράγμα που θα έκανα θα ήτανε να αλάξω τους ηλεκτρολιτικούς πυκνωτές στο πρωτεύων του τροφοδοτικού. Ολους εκτός απο τον μεγάλο που έχει στα 300 Volt. Πολες τηλεοράσεις για να ανοίξουν παίρνουν "εντολή" απο τον διακότη του on-off, οπότε θα ήταν καλό να την βάζεις στην πρίζα και μετά να ανοίγεις τον διακότη. Τώρα για να τσεκάρεις αν το τροφοδοτικό δουλεύει βγάζεις το transistor υψηλής καί στο ποδαράκι που παίρνει τα 100~140 Volt βάζεις μια λάμπα νύματος . (Σαν αυτές που έχουν τα φωτιστικά 220 volt 60 watt) αν ανάψει τότε μάλον απο τροφοδοσία είσαι οκ. Βήμα 1.Αλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολιτικούς και δοκίμασε . Αν δεν γινει τίποτε δοκίμασε αυτό με την λάμπα και εδώ ήμαστε πάλι.

----------


## nikoskourtis

112V ειναι η ταση στο τρανζιστορ υψηλης. Το λαμπακι μπροστα γιατι δεν αναβει; δεν επρεπε να αναβει αφου η τηλεοραση τροφοδοτειται; Απο παιρνει ταση αυτο;

----------


## electron

Εφόσον έχεις τάση στο τρανζίστορ υψηλής τότε πάλι ερχόμαστε στην περίπτωση προβληματικου μ/σ υψηλής.Το κυκλωμα του stand by ίσως να πέρνει κάποια τροφοδοσία από την υψηλή.

----------


## Μανιώτης Δημήτρης

Δεν μας δίνεις το μοντέλο της TV μήπως και έχουμε κανένα σχέδιο?
Αν ήταν Μ/Τ υψηλής απ τη στιμγή που θα έσβηνε η TV δεν θα ξανα άνοιγε χωρίς αλαγή του. Επίσης το τροφοδοτικό θα "σφύριζε".
Παντος το επόμενο βήμα είναι να δείς με παλμογράφο στην βάση του transistor υψηλής άν πάνε παλμοι απο το κύκλωμα οριζόντιας ταλάντωσης.

----------


## electron

Μου έχει τύχει παρόμοια περίπτωση με μ/σ γι'αυτό το αναφέρω.

----------


## nikoskourtis

CP1715T   ειναι το μοντελο. Μηπως εχει κανενας το σχεδιο;

----------

